# Table Format Keeps Changing on Data Loaded from Power Query



## ilya2004 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello all,

I am having an issue whenever I create a query and load the data to a table in a spreadsheet. I will then apply one of the other table styles from the ribbon under the design tab.  Every time the data changes and I refresh the table, it will lose the formatting that I have applied and revert to the default table format. This typically happens when a column is added or removed from the raw data, but it could happen without that.  (I have tried setting one of the other formats to default, it doesn't work). How can I keep my table formatting when I refresh the query?

Thank you!


----------



## sandy666 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## ilya2004 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi, thank you. It's already checked. The only thing that this preserves is if I apply formatting to the individual cells, but the "table formatting" gets over-riden each time.


----------



## sandy666 (Mar 11, 2020)

define your own style for query table

but too much bell&whistles makes data unreadable


----------



## ilya2004 (Mar 11, 2020)

sandy666 said:


> define your own style for query table



Can you please elaborate?


----------



## sandy666 (Mar 11, 2020)

click on your query table
ribbon - table tools - design and then


----------



## Rosya89 (Feb 8, 2022)

i know this is long time ago, but for anyone who is facing same issue, you can select the needed design , right click on it, select set as defult


----------

